# Aggressive behavior with 13 week old pup



## Melissa_DT (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm hoping some of you have experienced this before and have some advice for a new V owner!

Recently (starting about a week ago) Bentley has starting displaying some slightly aggressive behaviors. One being he has gotten possessive with his bones and will growl at me and even try and nip me when I go to take it away. I have started trying to correct this by approaching him with a treat, telling him to drop the bone and the. I take the bone and give the treat and make him wait a couple mins then tell him to sit and give back the bone. I repeat this a few times and it seems to be working pretty well. 

The other more concerning issue however is when he's sleepy or sleeping and you try and move him, he will growl and try and nip me. He also does this when I have my arms around him like a "hug". I'm not sure where to start on this one. It seems like he's starting to assert dominance over me and my house. 

I should note he's perfectly fine with other dogs, seems to just be people he's being bossy with!

I'd love any advice or tips on this as I want to get this corrected ASAP because I don't want him to start biting anyone!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

two ways to approach this:

first way is good ebook to read... http://www.dogwise.com/ItemDetails.cfm?ID=DTB740EBK

she also has another good ebook...
http://www.dogwise.com/ItemDetails.cfm?ID=DTB1291EBK



second way is a little more hands on  not really needed for a V unless it is adult and has problems.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

A commonly asked question. 

Top right of the page has a search function. Type in aggressive puppy, aggression or resource guarding and spend the next three days reading up on it.  There are about 10 pages of threads with this issue and lots of solutions. 

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,7156.msg55100.html#msg55100

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,5491.msg41812.html#msg41812


----------

